# Best Litter you have ever seen? Stacked Pedigree?



## c.j. (Feb 5, 2014)

What is the best litter you have ever seen take place with the Dam and Sire both having stacked pedigrees? Im talking National or grand titles on almost all dogs in pedigree.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

There's a real nice PA dog...

John Lash's FC Low Tide's Pounder
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=33145


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

NFC AFC San Joaquin Honcho x NFC AFC Risky Business Ruby

Might not have been " stacked" but both sire and dam brought so much to the breeding.

Second choice would be Super Powder x FC AFC Nakai Anny


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

c.j. said:


> What is the best litter you have ever seen take place with the Dam and Sire both having stacked pedigrees? Im talking National or grand titles on almost all dogs in pedigree.


The breeding of NAFC-FC Dude's Double or Nothin' to NFC-AFC Euroclydon produced two NFC's
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=1967
NFC-AFC Orion's Sky, littermate NFC-AFC Dynamite Duke

...but there have been other breedings like Super Powder x FC-AFC Nakai Anny, which produced national derby champion and NFC as well as numerous FC's. Used to be the desired breeding was Honcho to a Super Powder bitch (Risky Business Ruby was one of the bitches from the Super Powder-Nakai Anny breeding), then Cody to a Super Powder bitch...other crosses have worked well. Most recently Dan Hurst breeding FC-AFC Pattons Blazen Abby MH to FC-AFC Creek Robber has produced some remarkable dogs.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> NFC AFC San Joaquin Honcho x NFC AFC Risky Business Ruby
> 
> Might not have been " stacked" but both sire and dam brought so much to the breeding.
> 
> Second choice would be Super Powder x FC AFC Nakai Anny



Not just on paper either..... They produced


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

The breeding of NAFC Grady to NFC Windy was pretty special for breedings of today. They are only 3 and already competitive!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Some of the best litters produced may not meet your definition of Stacked.

This was a good one for sure 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=552


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

This one is stacked IMO. 

Time will tell if that means anything. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=87899


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

captainjack said:


> This one is stacked IMO.
> 
> Time will tell if that means anything.
> 
> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=87899


Very Impressive Glen! 

I'm in the same boat. If my pups mom wouldn't have been burned so bad at such a young age I think she would have moved along in the competitive field quickly. Unfortunatly she was minimally titled and sold bc they broke her down pretty bad. Now I've got a fire cracker on my hands and I'm the weak link. 

Here's my boy Mav's pedigree and I think its pretty stacked.

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=92394


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

To me stacked would be all the bitches would be FC or AFC's and produce the same along with titled sires that produce


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

This was my dog that just passed last month. I wish I had her as a puppy again instead of my first competition dog as a 25 year old new dad!

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=10532


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Tubbs pedigree
some of the breeding with Kweezy bred to top studs.


----------



## lostdog (Oct 19, 2013)

I really like the pedigree of my pups dam, bred to Slider

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=40636


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty sure the 2xnafc maxx x nafc Hattie breedinn was stacked and performed accordingly. And produced producers.


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

The maxx x chica breeding was pretty stacked as well, and worked well, and produced good producers


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Pups 9 months old http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=45381 X http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=67842

Not the"best" but hope good enough

Here's a very nice litter http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=82573

this one worked out well http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=17066 at the time was the litter with the most derby points. I think 5 FCs out of it.


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the best I've seen 8 national Champs and all other dogs in 3 Gen pedigree are fc.

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=44717


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Always thought this was one of the best I had seen on paper anyways ? 5 QAA so far http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=44717


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Abe x Lottie


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Robert E said:


> Abe x Lottie


My favorite also


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Agree Chopper x Windy is stacked


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Some of the best litters produced may not meet your definition of Stacked.
> 
> This was a good one for sure
> 
> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=552


That's cheating there Glen. When John bred Kelly to Lean Mac, he hit the lottery. The second breeding was just unfair.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

bjoiner said:


> That's cheating there Glen. When John bred Kelly to Lean Mac, he hit the lottery. The second breeding was just unfair.


Yea, and this one doesn't qualify as "stacked". Not a single titled bitch in the 3-gen pedigree.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Yea, and this one doesn't qualify as "stacked". Not a single titled bitch in the 3-gen pedigree.


The true hindsight is 20-20 litter.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

jonathon27 said:


> This is the best I've seen 8 national Champs and all other dogs in 3 Gen pedigree are fc.
> 
> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=44717


 I would definitely take a pup outta this Dog. His Parents are probably my favorites ever.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

FC AFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek X FC AFC Windy City Secret Signal, those siblings still have a few years to accomplish a little more Limelight.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

windwalkers swan song said:


> I would definitely take a pup outta this Dog. His Parents are probably my favorites ever.


He's got a litter in the ground now to a qaa bitch that was on Chris Ledfords truck.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

rita jones had a litter with her xena, chopper x windy(20 or thirty points, qaa and aa placements) and bullet. it's a killer litter and i think xena was bitch to clooney too(78 points)


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> rita jones had a litter with her xena, chopper x windy(20 or thirty points, qaa and aa placements) and bullet. it's a killer litter and i think xena was bitch to clooney too(78 points)


She is Clooneys mom and was bred to saber as well pups still young but look out Id put money on them.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=44733

This pretty much covers it for me.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

FC-AFC Percy x AFC Ms Costalot is as stacked is you are gonna get, IMO.

3 out of 4 grandparents are HOF: NFC Honcho, NFC Risky Business Ruby, and NFC Lottie, and the other one was FC AFC Trumarc's Ziparoo (Rudy).

at least 9 HOF's in 3 Gen pedigree.....absolutely sick.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Dr. Ed's "Holland" and NFC Dottie have a really nice pedigree.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I really like this one and plan to make it a reality in the near future.

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/testbreedpedigree.asp?id=7325


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

captainjack said:


> Some of the best litters produced may not meet your definition of Stacked.
> 
> This was a good one for sure
> 
> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=552


How about Chopper and Quilla, Weezer and Windy....Pretty talented offspring!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

high hopes for this one.......Grady x Kate (weezer x Windy)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

you guys are goofy
how can you talk "Stacked" and not mention "Decks"??????????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Not too bad. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=84207


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

FC pike of castlebay came from a pretty stacked pedigree IMHO
FTCH Kane's rare n'able did also.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

As has been shown by the posts in this thread, the most stacked pedigrees don't always produce the best litters.


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe not always, but the odds are certainly more in your favor.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> FC-AFC Percy x AFC Ms Costalot is as stacked is you are gonna get, IMO.
> 
> 3 out of 4 grandparents are HOF: NFC Honcho, NFC Risky Business Ruby, and NFC Lottie, and the other one was FC AFC Trumarc's Ziparoo (Rudy).
> 
> at least 9 HOF's in 3 Gen pedigree.....absolutely sick.


Corrected a couple of errors on first post. I haven't seen a post yet that frankly is better than this on paper. And it produced.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Every time I open this thread and see a new pedigree I get sucked into the vortex that is huntinglabpedigree.com 

Minimum of an hour clicking on new names and lineages. I Love it!


----------

